# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Rocha Viva como Filtração Biologica

## Julio Macieira

Artigo da *Reefkeeping*
por: *RONALD L. Shimek, Ph. D.*




Introdução:
O filtration biológico, ou a conversão dos nutrientes waste e adicionais em algum formulário innocuous por meio do metabolism do organismo, são um daqueles conceitos que todos parece compreender. Se houver um problema com o termo, é que todos o compreende diferentemente. Em seu sentido mais largo, parece ser um termo usado significar a conversão de desperdícios nocivos biològica produzidos em algo benigno. Em um sentido mais estrito, o termo é usado freqüentemente significar, especificamente, a conversão da amônia e íons do nitrate no gás do nitrogênio. O que quer que seu uso, ele é dado que os aquários, no general, e os aquários do recife, no detalhe, devem ter alguma sorte do filtration biológico eficiente. 

Como, onde, por que meios, e como eficientemente as várias carcaças ou os métodos fornecem o filtration biológico são discutidos por aquarists com a convicção dos zealots que discutem que dela é "a uma fé verdadeira." Infelizmente, muitos destes argumentos são suportados perto apenas tanta evidência científica dura quanto são os tenets de muitas religiões do cult. Como aquarists, nós TODOS "acreditamos," e em a maioria de casos, o que nós acreditamos dentro é uma matéria da fé, melhor que toda a sorte da evidência científica. Os argumentos, pro e con, são encontrados com frequentemente por gritos fino-vendados para queimar os heretics. Assim... sempre sendo afeiçoado de um pouco de pyrotechnics humano, eu pensei que talvez eu poderia polvilhar pouca gasolina no fogo. 

Um dos métodos experimentados e verdadeiros de fornecer o filtration biológico é pelo uso "da rocha viva." Este método foi sugerido por virtualmente cada autor, including myself, que escreveu sobre o passatempo do aquário por os últimos 15 anos. O conselho para usar a rocha viva como um filtro biológico foi aceitado para assim por muito tempo que tem o dogma tornado. Eu penso que é sempre útil questionar o dogma. É fácil, e confortável, ser dogmatic, mas o progresso vem somente com re-evaluation periódico e crítico de idéias e de práticas caro-prendidas. Com este pensamento na mente, eu acredito que é hora de re-examine crìticamente uncriticized o uso da rocha viva em sistemas do aquário do recife.

Algum Fundo:

Minha primeira introdução ao conceito "da rocha viva" ocorreu nos 1980s em que eu considerei inicialmente ajustar acima um aquário do recife coral. Nesse tempo eu vivi em uma cidade grande e estive somente vaga ciente do conceito de animais domésticos requisitando pelo correio. O Internet estava em seu infancy e os vendedores em linha eram inexistentes. Conseqüentemente, como todos mais, eu comecei minha rocha viva de minha loja local do aquário. Cada parte foi examinada crìticamente e lovingly para seus animais e algas. Havia mesmo uma competição das sortes em meu clube do aquário ver quem poderia começar a mais melhor rocha para seu aquário. O que constituiu "bom" eram a cor e a variedade das algas e os animais na rocha. 

A maioria desta rocha originaram em águas floridian, embora algumas parecessem trickle dentro de outros lugares exotic. Esta rocha era lush com vida e riddled frequentemente obviamente com furos ou pores. Conseqüentemente, quando alguém começou discutir como a rocha agiu como um filtro biológico, era consideravelmente fácil aceitar. A natureza porosa do interior da rocha viva era uma carcaça ready-made para as bactérias do denitrification. Pareceu como uma idéia lógica naquele tempo, e nós aceitamo-la toda consideravelmente muito. E nós aceitamo-la sem muito muito pensamento. Eu não recordo qualquer um fazer a pergunta realmente crítica, "como, exatamente, faça as bactérias que crescem dentro filtro ' água das rochas ' do aquário?" Ou, melhor uniforme, em "como, exatamente, molha começa e fora da rocha viva?" Se qualquer coisa fosse dito em tudo, era algo ao longo das linhas de, as "bactérias que crescem nas superfícies do interior da rocha fizeram o denitrification, e a água corre através da rocha era lenta, de modo que as condições apropriadas do oxigênio reduzido sejam encontradas com para facilitar o processo inteiro." Que soa quase como ela faz o sentido, mas ele? Eu gostaria de examinar as suposições subjacentes essa indicação, um por um. 



Estas suposições são: 
A rocha viva é porosa.O interior da rocha contem as bactérias denitrifying.A água move-se através da rocha, apenas na velocidade direita para facilitar o denitrification.Suposição 1: A Porosidade Da Rocha Viva

Uma coisa que deve ser evidente é aquela para que a rocha viva funcione porque um meio do filtro ele deve ser poroso. Adicionalmente, essa porosidade tem que ser suficientemente pequena de modo que a rocha contenha muitos pores e cavidades, para somente se há uns muitos do espaço de pore está indo lá estar uma área suficiente do filtro para acomodar as populações bacterianas que produzem as mudanças químicas reais. Finalmente, o interior da rocha tem que fornecer o ambiente físico apropriado, primeiramente o fluxo lento da água e as concentrações de oxigênio baixas, para facilitar os processos bacterianos apropriados. 

A rocha viva é composta dos materiais numerosos que têm características diferindo no que diz respeito à porosidade. Entretanto, muitos estudos documentaram a natureza porosa da rocha do recife coral. Nossa "rocha viva so-called" é geralmente rubble do recife coral coletado e vendido aos aquarists. Este rubble é compreendido primeiramente dos esqueletos corais, ou de uma mistura dos esqueletos corais cemented junto por algas calcareous. Em cima da examinação do material de um recife coral torna-se aparente que os corais são somente um componente da vida em tal recife, e embora pareçam grandes e evidentes, sua contribuição à quantidade real de material vivo no recife é relativamente pequena. Em seu estudo abrindo caminho do recife no atoll de Enewetak, o Odums em 1955 mostrou que a maioria do biomass non-bacterial em um recife "coral" estava realmente no formulário das algas. Encontraram que os vários tipos de algas estavam em toda parte. Havia algas que crescem nos tecidos corais, naturalmente, como zooxanthellae, mas adicionalmente havia algas que crescem livremente e extensamente através do recife coral. As algas na superfície do recife eram diversas no formulário, e pertencido a muitos grupos, das algas verdes grandes tais como _Codium_, às algas vermelhas coralline, às algas verdes coralline, aos diatoms e aos dinoflagellates. No ponto do fato, encontraram bastante algas no recife para considerá-lo mais razoável distante para chamar tais recifes recifes algal em vez dos recifes corais. Eu quero saber quantos aquarists seriam hobbyists hoje se estas estruturas biogenic forem nomeadas após seus formulários de vida mais abundantes e chamarem "recifes algal" melhor que os recifes corais.

Além às algas que crescem visivelmente na superfície das rochas, o Odums foi surpreendido encontrar que as algas estavam crescendo PARA DENTRO de todas as carcaças em um recife. Algas, primeiramente algas verdes filamentous, vividas dentro das cabeças corais, dentro do esqueleto coral dos mortos, e do interior de toda a rocha e rubble corais. No fato, em um atoll coral velho tal como Enewetak onde toda a evidência do vulcão que deu ao recife seu começo desapareceu com subsidence (a base vulcânica para o recife em Enewetak é encontrada sob uns 5.000 pés (m) 1515 do recife coral depositado sobre diversos milhão do crescimento coral dos anos), virtualmente todas as rochas riddled com algas e contêm muitos do crescimento algal e do biomass. 

O Odums encontrou aquele na cabeça coral média, na região dos polyps, a densidade do componente algal era aproximadamente 0.004 grams/cm3 e o componente animal era aproximadamente 0.021 g/cm3, quando entre as bases dos polyps as algas filamentous tiveram uma densidade de aproximadamente 0.022 g/cm3. Abaixo da zona do polyp da cabeça coral as algas tiveram uma densidade de 0.037 g/cm3. Ou seja em uma cabeça coral com o tecido coral vivo nele, o componente animal explicou aproximadamente um quarto do total, 0.021 g/cm3, quando os vários componentes algal atingiram para 0.063 g/cm3. Interessante, também, o componente algal filamentous de uma cabeça coral teve um biomass muito mais grande (aproximadamente 16 vezes mais grande) do que os zooxanthellae no coral.

As algas nas cabeças corais não morrem quando o animal coral , e a quantidade das algas corais em vários componentes da rocha do recife está mostrada em figura 1. Esta figura, modificada do papel do Odums' 1955, mostra o biomass relativo de diversas áreas rochosas no recife. Eu colori as quantidades algal do biomass green, e o biomass dentro da rocha que poderia ser coletada como a rocha viva no amarelo. A quantidade de algas que vivem dentro dos vários componentes do rubble e da rocha corais é completamente significativa, e aquelas algas são completamente importantes para nossa discussão da porosidade viva da rocha. Se os corais forem crescidos nos ambientes livre das algas que colonize seus esqueletos, aqueles esqueletos são tipicamente completamente porosos. Entretanto, as algas que crescem dentro da rocha adicionam à porosidade dissolvendo furos finos para seus filamentos. 

Suposição 2: O Interior Da Rocha Contem As Bactérias Denitrifying

Este é provavelmente o mais fácil das suposições de validar. A maioria de autoridades (veja Capone, et al., 1992) consideram que tais bactérias são ubiquitous. São encontrados provavelmente em virtualmente todos os habitats ao menos em números pequenos, mas prosperam em quase todas as áreas onde as circunstâncias são a seu gostar. O interior da rocha viva seria um lugar bom para elas, e parece que são provavelmente lá (Risco e Muller, 1983). Pareceria que a suposição que a rocha viva contem as bactérias denitrifying apropriadas é conseqüentemente válida.

Suposição 3: A Água Move-se Através Da Rocha Apenas Na Velocidade Direita Para facilitar O Denitrification

Esta suposição é provavelmente a mais dura de avaliar. A pergunta principal nós temos que perguntar-se que é, "como molha o movimento através da rocha?" Se ouve ocasionalmente a indicação dos aquarists que a água "difunde" através da rocha viva, apenas porque se ouve ocasionalmente a indicação que a água "difunde" através da areia. Nenhuma indicação está correta. A água não difunde com tampouco destas carcaças. Os materiais dissolveram-se na água podem difundir das regiões de uma concentração mais elevada às regiões de uma concentração mais baixa, mas a água própria não se move nestas situações. A única vez que os movimentos da água com a difusão estão no exemplo especial da osmose chamada difusão, e que a situação uma membrana tem que separar as duas regiões de concentrações diferindo dos solutes na água. Tais circunstâncias não são encontradas com na rocha viva, e não há nenhum movimento líquido da água ou fora nele pela difusão ou pela osmose. 

Interessante bastante, é possível que os materiais dissolvidos tais como os vários produtos químicos que constituem o ciclo do denitrification difundem e fora da rocha viva; entretanto, é improvável que tal difusão move uma qualquer quantidade significativa de materiais. As taxas calculadoras da difusão e fora do volume de uma rocha são complicadas e incluem variáveis como o fluxo da água sobre a rocha, a viscosidade dinâmica da água, o tamanho da rocha, e o coeficiente de difusão do material na pergunta através da água. Quando todos os vários parâmetros são fatorados em, para os vários gáses ou íons na pergunta, as taxas passivas da difusão estão provavelmente na ordem de 1 x de 10-4 m2/sec. Supondo um gradient constante da concentração, e uma porosidade uniforme tal taxa significa que os gáses difundiriam dentro através do volume da rocha na taxa aproximadamente de um micrômetro por o segundo, de modo que em uma hora os gáses difundam aproximadamente 3.6 milímetros, ou aproximadamente em um oitava de uma polegada. Se um volume fosse 10 cm no diâmetro, os gáses difundiriam a seu centro de sua borda exterior em aproximadamente 14 horas. Entretanto, os gáses mover-se-iam consideravelmente mais lentamente através da rocha viva do que através de um volume vazio. O diâmetro pequeno das passagens ou dos pores na rocha restringiria o fluxo significativamente. É improvável que a taxa de fluxo aproximaria o valor estimado, e mesmo se fêz o volume relativo dos gáses trocados seria mínimo.

Para uma quantidade significativa de troca do gás ocorrer lá tem que ser movimento contínuo da água e fora da rocha. Dado os tamanhos do pore do minuscule nestas rochas, o movimento da água não pode ser gerado por correntes da água fora da rocha. A resistência ao movimento da água nos tubos pequenos, tais como os pores na rocha viva, é considerável. A única força motive suficiente mover bastante água através da rocha, de modo que possa agir como um local denitrating eficiente, é a força gerada pelos animais, na maior parte os sem-fins, vivendo no seu burrows. Estes sem-fins movem-se para a frente e para trás no seu burrows e em fazer assim que movem a água no burrows em uma forma pulsando. Muitos do burrows e os pores são interconectados, intencionalmente ou pelo happenstance, e estas interconexões resultam no movimento da água e fora da rocha. Adicionalmente, muitos dos sem-fins e outros animais na água de bomba da rocha sobre se no seu burrows. Fazem este para facilitar a troca do gás sobre suas brânquias, mas o resultado líquido é uma corrente significativa, constante, e moderada através da rocha. Tal corrente, acoplada com utilização do oxigênio dos animais na rocha, poderia resultar no interior da rocha que transforma-se o local eficiente do denitrification que não se pensou para ser. 

Rocha Do Problema:

Há somente um problema relacionado ao uso da rocha viva como uma fonte eficaz do filtration biológico. Para que a rocha seja o local do filtration biológico eficiente, a água tem que ser passada lentamente e firmemente através da rocha. A maneira mais provável que acontecerá é pelas atividades da miríade dos animais que vivem na rocha. Naturalmente, porque este acontecer lá deve ser animais que vivem na rocha, e lotes deles. Encontra-se nisso o problema com usar a rocha viva como um filtro biológico. A rocha viva vem de muitas fontes no passatempo de hoje, e os produtos que estes vendedores fornecem são de nenhuma maneira uniforme em sua potencialidade para fornecer o filtration biológico. 

A rocha viva pode ser coletada e enviado "como é," ou pode "ser tratada" ou "ser curada" em maneiras diferentes remover os vários componentes de, primeiramente, o fauna animal que vive e na rocha. Alguns coletores e vendedores vão aos comprimentos grandes assegurar-se de que sua rocha esteja livre de tanto quanto do material como possível que pode potencial rot e sujar um sistema. Estes vendedores fornecem a rocha que é coberta frequentemente com uma quantidade grande de algas coralline, e muito pouco mais. Esta rocha está livre de muito do material que pode morrer no trânsito e no rot no tanque do destino. Está também livre de a maioria de vida animal. Esta rocha pode fornecer um backdrop bonito ou a carcaça em um tanque, mas, infelizmente, simplesmente não pode fornecer muito na maneira do filtration biológico. Os animais pequenos que moveram a água através da rocha são não somente inoperantes e idos, mas lá devem prováveis nenhum fauna disponível colonize a rocha viva e substitui-lo no tanque do destino. Esta rocha está cheia do espaço inoperante e das algas. Uma vez no tanque do destino, tal rocha tornar-se-á povoada com algas, muita como estava na natureza. Entretanto, não haverá nenhuma água bombeada através das canaletas e dos pores pequenos na rocha, e tais pores começarão a preencher, primeiramente pelo crescimento das algas. Tal rocha tem completamente um potencial para o acúmulo interno de compostos nocivos. Se uma quantidade significativa de biomass do algal e do sem-fim for matada pela coleção e processo se curar, este material remanescerá na maior parte na rocha, onde rot. Em vez de funcionar como um filtro biológico, tal rocha contribuiria à carga orgânica do sistema como estes materiais rotting lentamente difusos fora da rocha sobre um período de diversos meses.

O crescimento de algas coralline sobre a superfície da rocha fechar-se-á fora de a maioria das canaletas e dos passageways pequenos, pela maior parte contribuindo ao declínio da capacidade biológica do filtration da rocha. Os hobbyists podem mais mais contribuir a esta degradação da capacidade filtrando colando os fragmentos corais à superfície, assim ao sealing da rocha fora de mais dos pores. Isto pode fazer o interior da rocha anoxic e, se houver muito material orgânico dentro da rocha, começará rot. Se o interior da rocha fosse exposto subseqüentemente ao ambiente do tanque, tal material poderia ser deleterious. 

Algumas das aberturas maiores na rocha remanescerão. Em alguns casos, estes tornar-se-ão ocupados por sem-fins maiores. O movimento destes sem-fins maiores pode ajudar facilitar o filtration biológico na rocha, mas não podem mantê-la em qualquer lugar quase tão eficientemente quanto poderiam as populações grandes dos sem-fins pequenos que têm vivido previamente na rocha.

Rocha Boa:
Uma das características uma deve procurar na rocha viva que contribuiria a sua capacidade biológica do filtration em um tanque seria um crescimento bom e diverso dos animais em sua superfície. Se estes estiverem atuais, é provável que os animais menores necessários que vivo na rocha esteja atual. Balance que é naturalmente poroso e relativamente de pouco peso para seu tamanho provavelmente perfuraria mais altamente regiões internas e funcionaria mais melhor nesta consideração. A rocha de Aquacultured com um crescimento bom dos animais em sua superfície deve ser tão boa quanto a rocha natural quando vem ao filtration biológico. Um crescimento bom dos animais na superfície implica um recruitment bom de formulários burrowing menores na rocha.

É possível que alguma da rocha viva so-called disponível para o passatempo do aquário pode fornecer o filtration biológico significativo; entretanto, essa rocha tem que com cuidado ser escolhida para sua disposição do presente animal da vida. A rocha sem os animais nela não será eficaz em ser um meio do filtration porque não há nenhuma maneira para que a porosidade interior e as camas bacterianas presuntivas estejam funcional sem uma maneira de mover a água através da rocha, e a única maneira que o movimento pode ser realizado é pela ação animal. 

Um pedido para dados:

Sobre diversos meses seguintes, Eric Borneman e eu estaremos examinando diversos tipos de rocha viva, e nós determinaremos apenas quanto vida é vida encontrada dentro destas rochas e como eficazmente poderiam agir como filtros biológicos. Estes resultados serão publicados _no compartimento de Reefkeeping_. Eu gostaria pergunto que se algum aquarists tivesse 1) jogos do teste para o sulfide ou 2) o oxigênio dissolvido, e um syringe com uma agulha hypodermic estreita longa, que tentasse fazer a medidas destas duas variáveis dos centros de partes grandes de rocha viva. A agulha hypodermic necessitaria ser colocada profundamente, e com cuidado, na rocha através de uma abertura ou de um pore pequeno. A água teria que para retirar-se com cuidado e muito lentamente da rocha e testado então. Tais dados devem ser-me emitidos para a incorporação nos dados mestres. No tempo atual, os dados sobre o ambiente interno da rocha são ambiguous; mas são também muito escassos, e mais dados são needed. 


Referências Cited:

Capone, D. G., S. E. Dunham, S. G. Horrigan, e L. E. Duguay. 1992. A transformação microbial do nitrogênio unconsolidated dentro sedimentos do recife. Série Marinha Do Progresso Do Ecology. 80: 75-88.

Risco, M. J. e muller, H. R. 1983. Porewater nas cabeças corais: Evidência para a regeneração nutriente. Limnology e oceanography, 28: 1004-1008.

Kohn, A. J. e M. C. Lloyd. 1973a. Poliquetos de carcaças truncadas da pedra calcária do recife nos recifes corais do Oceano Índico oriental: Diversidade, abundância, e taxonomy. Interno. Ges do revue. Hydrobiologie. 58: 369-399.

Kohn, A. J. e M. C. Lloyd. 1973b. Anelídeos marinhos dos poliquetos do console de Easter. Interno. Ges do revue. Hydrobiologie. 58: 691-712.

Odum H. T. e E. P. Odum. 1955. Estrutura e produtividade trophic de uma comunidade de barlavento do recife coral em Eniwetok Atoll. Monografias Ecological. 25: 291-320. 

(Tradução Automática)

Para Vizualizar a página no idioma original clique em:
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-0...ture/index.htm

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu recomendaria que os membros que entendem Ingles que leiam O topico em que alguns membros de ReefCentral nao concordarem com as conclusoes tiradas por Ron Shimek alguns deles sendo cientistas.

recent article - live rock as bio filter

----------


## Gil Miguel

Bem gostava que acrescentassem a vossa opiniao acerca deste artigo.
O autor refere que a rocha curada e com mta coralina perde praticamente toda a vida animal, ou seja, perde a componente que faz realmente a filtraçao biologica( atraves da sua movimentaçao na rocha) e a coralina fecha os pequenos poros da rocha.

Percebi assim que o melhor é mesmo comprar rocha sem ser curada, e apesar do ciclo ser mais longo parece ter largas vantagens a longo prazo.

Vossa opiniao?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ola Gil

Se acompanhares o artigo na Reefcentral vais verificar que muitos foram os "estudiosos" que imediatamente desmentiram as afirmações proferidas no artigo.
O próprio artigo foi colocado pelo autor com um intuito provocatório no sentido de fazer despoletar a discussão sobre o tema. 





http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...hreadid=368302

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O que o nosso amigo Dr. Ron Shimek nao mencionou e que as bacterias e que fazem o verdadeiro trabalho e nao os bichinhos que o Dr. gosta muito. Outro ponto que ele mencionou e que a agua nao entra nas areas que sao supostamente aerobicas e portanto e impossivel que a pedra seja efeciente em converter os nitratos em gas de nitrogenio mas cientistas na area de microbiologia mencionam claramente que a agua nao precisa passar por dentro da pedra para ter efeito. Nesse e outro artigo sobre sal sintetico perdi meu respeito pelo Dr. Ron. Nao ha nenhuma duvida que no campo de Invertebrados mas quando ele se desvia dessa area ele nao e nenhum esperto.  :Cool:

----------

